# Why do "real" photographers hate instagram?



## ptl2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

Why do "real" photographers dislike Instagram?

Here's my view: 

I just started messing with it, and honestly, I don't see what the big deal is. Yes some of the filters are over the top, and I wish there was a way I could dial in exactly how much is applied, but other than that there's not really anything wrong with it. I'm not really familiar with the user base, and haven't looked at any other accounts or anything, but I used it this past weekend and found that all it really did was make me want to take more photos and focus on my subject and composition to make things interesting since there's not much else to it. I think using Instagram (or any camera phone/app) is a great way to practice, since you can't really worry about the technical aspects, you can focus on taking the picture.

I've seen a lot of people say it takes the skill and effort out of photography. How? Applying a filter doesn't make up for being able to compose an interesting subject in a compelling way, it just makes a bad image look old. Then again some of those filters can take a great image and make it look better.

I think Instagram (or something similar) could be very useful in the photography community. With everyone going around with the notion that you need a huge kit to be any good at photography, a photo sharing site where equipment is irrelevant could bring photography back to what it should be all about, taking pictures. No one could argue that you're picture sucks because you used the kit lens or an outdated camera, the only thing they could talk about is what's more important, your composition, subject, and lighting. It would be a great place for people to start, and for experience people to keep there skills up to date and see what other photographers are doing.


----------



## bhop (Oct 30, 2012)

Because:


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2012)

I am quite a traditionalist, and I LIKE Instagram. MY FAVORITE part about it is the default SQUARE FORMAT. That to me is the coolest thing...the square format!!!! Plus, it resides on my iPhone 4's camera...which I have with me almost always, and which has a very modern, non-threatening profile. People react mostly favorably to smart phones these days, less so to cameras. In decent light, the iPhone 4 and the other higher-end smart phones have pretty decent camera performance!

What the square format does for me is it takes me BACK to my roots, which had a lot of square-format shooting (albeit on old, doggy 6x6 low-end TLR cameras) with a ONE-lens camera...just a simple premise: me, one lens, and the world. To me, that's the thing about Instagram on iPhone...there is no telephoto...you must get closer! There is no powerful,powerful flash; there is no high-speed sequential shooting. It's pure photography. You. The one-lens camera. The world. Of course, the filter effects are pretty broad, so the images are not just plain, boring, as-shot results. So there *is* a modern aspect to Instagram as well.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 30, 2012)

I haven't used it (I don't have a smart phone) but it's intended purpose is not professional level photography.  It's meant for sharing photos and having fun.
From their FAQs:


> What is Instagram?
> 
> Instagram is a fun and quirky way to share your life with friends through a series of pictures. Snap a photo with your mobile phone, then choose a filter to transform the image into a memory to keep around forever. We're building Instagram to allow you to experience moments in your friends' lives through pictures as they happen. We imagine a world more connected through photos.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 30, 2012)

Zack Arias loves it, you can usually count on at least a couple from him per day.  Derrel has stated his love above.  I'm sure there are many other professionals who like it a lot.  

I like it, though I am new to it, and thus sometimes forget about it.  I like the challenge of using the iPhone, with a square format, and having to come up with something cool.  I like seeing what my friends are up to without much commentary, just photos.  It's sorta like facebook, but without as much idiocy and pictures.  Sure, some are bad, but have you seen my uncle larry's political rants on facebook?  I'll take an overprocessed filtered image of somebody's food over that any day.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 30, 2012)

I have no idea why "real" photographers hate it. If I become one of those, I'll let you know. 

I hate it because almost all the pictures I see produced by it, look exactly the pictures I took with my old Instamatics--I spent years trying to get my pictures to STOP looking like that! :lmao:

Granted, I really haven't explored it--what I know of it is from the photos I see all my young (and a few not-so-young, but not skilled at photography) friends post on FB. 

I'm about to dragged into the Instagram world anyway, because I'm the social media manager where I work (along with the editor, graphic designer, information specialist, website manager, digital signage designer and photographer...) and I'm developing a plan to get passengers using it to promote our public transit system.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 30, 2012)

I LOVE my iPad and I love me some Instagram!  It is fun and playful especially if you have any children that you want to capture a cute moment or two.


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 30, 2012)

maybe for the same reason that a real driver prefers a manual transmission?


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> maybe for the same reason that a real driver prefers a manual transmission?



that's why my mustang is manual. might as well throw a sports car away if its automatic.
or a Jeep...only hipsters and yuppies drive automatic wranglers.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 30, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > maybe for the same reason that a real driver prefers a manual transmission?
> ...


Mall crawlers & pavement princes/princesses.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 30, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> maybe for the same reason that a real driver prefers a manual transmission?



Or the same reason real photographers only use manual focus lenses?


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AND always use the rule of thirds!
don't forget portrait orientation.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 30, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > maybe for the same reason that a real driver prefers a manual transmission?
> ...


Jeeps were made by Willys-Overland.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2012)

REAL photographers still use Speed Graphics and Crown Graphics !!! And shoot all their flash photos with flashbulbs!!!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd like to think that I am a 'real' photographer and I don't hate Instagram, in fact, it has no emotional impact on my life whatsoever.  I could not care less about it.  I think a lot of the "issues" people have with Instagram and similar applications is that many (most?) users simply push buttons and try different effects.  They have no vision for the end result, and make no effort toward a defined goal.   Is that bad?  I don't see it as good, but I'm hard pressed to call it 'bad'.  I just know that it's not for me.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 30, 2012)

Derrel said:


> REAL photographers still use Speed Graphics and Crown Graphics !!! And shoot all their flash photos with flashbulbs!!!


F8 & be there baby!


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2012)

tirediron said:


> I'd like to think that I am a 'real' photographer and I don't hate Instagram, in fact, it has no emotional impact on my life whatsoever.  I could not care less about it.  I think a lot of the "issues" people have with Instagram and similar applications is that many (most?) users simply push buttons and try different effects.  They have no vision for the end result, and make no effort toward a defined goal.   Is that bad?  I don't see it as good, but I'm hard pressed to call it 'bad'.  I just know that it's not for me.



too many "real" photographers are overly concerned about what other photographers(?) are doing/using/charging.


----------



## Tee (Oct 30, 2012)

I would argue that many love it.  I can follow all of my favorite photographers and they love it as a promo tool.  It's a social network site and occasionally there's some great photos created.  Of well known names, I follow Fro (Jared Polin) and Zack Arias.


----------



## ghache (Oct 30, 2012)

i know some pretty amazing professional photographers who post on instragram like crazy


----------



## paigew (Oct 30, 2012)

I love instagram! I actually just signed up this week! Not sure why some people don't like it. It is basically just a fb with photos!


----------



## jake337 (Oct 30, 2012)

There are some great artists on instagram.  Not just showing photography but showing their art.

Like:
Harry Holland
Harry Holland. A contemporary, figurative and realist painter based in Cardiff, South Wales.

David Kassan
david jon kassan - visual artist - paint


There are many, many more but you'll have to dig them out.


----------



## ptl2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for all of the great replies everyone! Nice to see there are a lot of supporters out there, and that there are a lot of great users to follow. I always like to see responses from lots of people, it gives a broader perspective than just an article written by one person.


----------



## shortpants (Oct 31, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with instagram. It's for fun, and I've seen some nice images with it. 9 times out of 10 I don't use the filters because I just don't think they work, but occasionally I like them.


----------



## four20 (Oct 31, 2012)

i know quite a few pros that use it regularly. some are even photojournalists. i enjoy it for taking snapshots and not over-thinking things.


----------



## gconnoyer (Nov 1, 2012)

I like it, but don't use any of the filters most of the time...but am not a pro lol

A good app that allows you to dial in how much of a filter is applied, like the OP was talking about, is Camera+. I think its $.99 but its worth it. Ontop of all of the other filters, it has an easier zoom, can take multiple photos faster, and (not sure if the regular camera has this) has a grid laid out on the screen. There are alot of options.
I normally will use that, and then upload to instagram.


----------



## ptl2010 (Nov 1, 2012)

I've used camera+, Hipstamatic, Instagram, Fitlerstorm, PS express, Photosynth (panorama), Pro HDR, piRAWna (iPad raw editor) and a few others, they all have there uses. My favorite has been filterstorm, it's got lots of editable parameters and controls. When I want to just do something quick I use one of the other editors, usually camera+ or PS express. Pro HDR was just the first HDR app I could find, and photosynth is a great free Panorama tool.


----------



## ceejtank (Nov 1, 2012)

I hate it because everyone who i know who uses it takes stupid pictures with it. I bet 90% of the pics on instagram are of food. Who cares what you had for breakfast. Want to know what I care less about? How your breakfast looks with a yellow grainy filter applied to it. What annoys me is I think people take more photos than they should with it because they think adding a filter suddenly makes a subject interesting. Granted if it was used "properly" to "enhance" actual good subject matter, and the filter was properly selected for a purpose, not just because its different, then maybe it could be ok.

Also - they use wayyyy too many yellow filters. Makes everyone look like they have jaundice.

last but not least - hippies. A lot of people who use instagram (that I know) are in what I would call "hippie" state of mind. They usually have iphones / macs (which i hate), listen to crap music like the beatles, and enjoy recycling. All of the above I hate.

If someone told me the only pictures I could take from now on were on isntagram, I would give up photography right now.

When someone shows me a picture they took with instagram, my mind inadvertantly wanders off to where I'm thinking "I wonder how long it would take me to bleed to death if i punched through (insert nearest glass object) wrist first"


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 1, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> I hate it because everyone who i know who uses it takes stupid pictures with it. I bet 90% of the pics on instagram are of food. Who cares what you had for breakfast. Want to know what I care less about? How your breakfast looks with a yellow grainy filter applied to it. What annoys me is I think people take more photos than they should with it because they think adding a filter suddenly makes a subject interesting. Granted if it was used "properly" to "enhance" actual good subject matter, and the filter was properly selected for a purpose, not just because its different, then maybe it could be ok.
> 
> Also - they use wayyyy too many yellow filters. Makes everyone look like they have jaundice.
> 
> ...



you should hate less and love more, man.  you'll like live longer and happier and stuff dude.  Also, if you can listen to In My Life and be hateful, then, well, I just don't know anymore.


----------



## ceejtank (Nov 1, 2012)

I dunno FJ.. it's a pretty misserable thing(instagram).  I thoroughly enjoy making fun of other people.. haha


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 1, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> I dunno FJ.. it's a pretty misserable thing(instagram).  I thoroughly enjoy making fun of other people.. haha



follow barrefaeli.  no longer be miserable.


----------



## ptl2010 (Nov 2, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> I hate it because everyone who i know who uses it takes stupid pictures with it. I bet 90% of the pics on instagram are of food. Who cares what you had for breakfast. Want to know what I care less about? How your breakfast looks with a yellow grainy filter applied to it. What annoys me is I think people take more photos than they should with it because they think adding a filter suddenly makes a subject interesting. Granted if it was used "properly" to "enhance" actual good subject matter, and the filter was properly selected for a purpose, not just because its different, then maybe it could be ok.
> 
> Also - they use wayyyy too many yellow filters. Makes everyone look like they have jaundice.
> 
> ...



There are definitely 2 sides to Instagram, But I think the collective message here is that it matters who you follow. I bet if you didn't follow any casual friends and only followed people who took amazing photos, Instagram would be great. Who knows, maybe if you gave that a try, within months you'll be sitting in Starbucks with your MacBook Air, listening to Imagine, thinking about how life would be so much better if everyone learned to to love instead of hate :heart:

_imagine all the people...sharing all the woooooorld YOU HOOO OOOOH_


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't give a rat's behind what others chose to do with their pictures - until they try to pass it off as their own ideas and art.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 2, 2012)

Evidently the editors at Time magazine are fans.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> I hate it because everyone who i know who uses it takes stupid pictures with it. I bet 90% of the pics on instagram are of food. Who cares what you had for breakfast. Want to know what I care less about? How your breakfast looks with a yellow grainy filter applied to it. What annoys me is I think people take more photos than they should with it because they think adding a filter suddenly makes a subject interesting. Granted if it was used "properly" to "enhance" actual good subject matter, and the filter was properly selected for a purpose, not just because its different, then maybe it could be ok.
> 
> Also - they use wayyyy too many yellow filters. Makes everyone look like they have jaundice.
> 
> ...



^^^^^Typical Canon user's^^^^ attitudes. Right???

Oh look, *actual photojournalism*, published on-line by Time Magazine, of people covering the greatest storm of this century...using Instagram!! http://lightbox.time.com/2012/10/30/in-the-eye-of-the-storm-capturing-sandys-wrath/#17


----------



## ptl2010 (Nov 2, 2012)

> Oh look, *actual photojournalism*, published on-line by Time Magazine, of people covering the greatest storm of this century...using Instagram!! In the Eye of the Storm: Capturing Sandys Wrath - LightBox



That's pretty cool!


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 2, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> ^^^^^Typical Canon user's^^^^ attitudes. Right???
> 
> Oh look, actual photojournalism, published on-line by Time Magazine, of people covering the greatest storm of this century...using Instagram!! http://lightbox.time.com/2012/10/30/in-the-eye-of-the-storm-capturing-sandys-wrath/#17



I think it's the fact that are so many, in my eyes, better alternatives....

I don't understand why they specifically had them use Instagram. Was it a "I wonder if we can do it?" sort of thing?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 2, 2012)

I've never used Instagram so I have no idea what the Terms of Service are, but I'm wondering if you give up copyright when you submit there or something.  Free photos would make that a pretty enticing source for a struggling industry.  I'm just guessing though as I could be very far from the mark.


----------



## ptl2010 (Nov 2, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I think it's the fact that are so many, in my eyes, better alternatives....
> 
> I don't understand why they specifically had them use Instagram. Was it a "I wonder if we can do it?" sort of thing?



IF you read the article it states they they used it because it was the quickest way to capture and share the images with there readers.


----------



## ptl2010 (Nov 2, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> I've never used Instagram so I have no idea what the Terms of Service are, but I'm wondering if you give up copyright when you submit there or something.  Free photos would make that a pretty enticing source for a struggling industry.  I'm just guessing though as I could be very far from the mark.



Here are the two things in there Terms of use that pertain to the content posted by users.



Instagram does NOT claim ANY ownership rights in the text, files, images, photos, video, sounds, musical works, works of authorship, applications, or any other materials (collectively, "Content") that you post on or through the Instagram Services. By displaying or publishing ("posting") any Content on or through the Instagram Services, you hereby grant to Instagram a non-exclusive, fully paid and royalty-free, worldwide, limited license to use, modify, delete from, add to, publicly perform, publicly display, reproduce and translate such Content, including without limitation distributing part or all of the Site in any media formats through any media channels, except Content not shared publicly ("private") will not be distributed outside the Instagram Services
The Instagram Services contain Content of Users and other Instagram licensors. Except as provided within this Agreement, you may not copy, modify, translate, publish, broadcast, transmit, distribute, perform, display, or sell any Content appearing on or through the Instagram Services.


----------



## CCericola (Nov 2, 2012)

Photographers hating Instagram is like Writers hating Words With Friends. It's a friggin game. It's fun. That's it.


----------



## ptl2010 (Nov 2, 2012)

CCericola said:


> Photographers hating Instagram is like Writers hating Words With Friends. It's a friggin game. It's fun. That's it.




Writers are a little more adaptive than photographers, If writers were like photographers, they would all hate word processors because they take all of the "skill" out of being a writer somehow :mrgreen:


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 2, 2012)

ptl2010 said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > Photographers hating Instagram is like Writers hating Words With Friends. It's a friggin game. It's fun. That's it.
> ...



No, calligraphers would hate word processors, writers hate editors.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 2, 2012)

ptl2010 said:
			
		

> IF you read the article it states they they used it because it was the quickest way to capture and share the images with there readers.



And yet they had the time to lay the photo out and send it to print? Lol

From an Internet-centric perspective I can see it as being convenient, but...


----------



## NE-KID (Nov 2, 2012)

They want something to complain about.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 2, 2012)

AHotPhototaker said:


> They want something to complain about.



There are a lot of people like that, constantly looking for something to complain about.  All they have to do is get married and they'll never waste time looking again.


----------



## NE-KID (Nov 2, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> AHotPhototaker said:
> 
> 
> > They want something to complain about.
> ...



I agree. I just ignore them in general I like adding my photographs on that photo application for the iPhone alo't of people like the photos I shoot.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 6, 2012)

The key to finding great stuff on instagram is to find people who create fantastic art and check out who they are following.  Keep doing this and you will find thousands of great artists out there. 

Here's a couple.

mora_lubis
Luch_marino

If your looking at the popular page your looking in the wrong place.




 People who think instagram is only for cell phone snaps are blind that social media like this is defined by the individuals who use it, not the ones who created it.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 6, 2012)

I just recently started uing instagram..I only have 3 photos on there. I don't use Instagram to shoot or edit, VSCOcam is better for that. Also, I only put photos I feel are really good, and really interesting. Hence why there's only 3 on there. 

Instagram is abused with food and party shots. generally, I figure why fake it when I generally carry the real thing. And right now my weapon of choice is the EOS Elan 7NE w/ the 40 pancake..


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> >>SNIP>>>ight now my weapon of choice is the EOS Elan 7NE w/ the 40 pancake..



You seriously need to check out the Nikon N75 with the 35mm waffle...it's sublime...


----------



## paigew (Nov 6, 2012)

okay so what is everyones instagram name! I just got it and need some people to follow!


----------



## paigew (Nov 6, 2012)

jake337 said:


> The key to finding great stuff on instagram is to find people who create fantastic art and check out who they are following.  Keep doing this and you will find thousands of great artists out there.
> 
> Here's a couple.
> 
> ...



Isn't it cheating if they post non cell phone pics!?!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't much care for it just mostly because of the majority of the stuff I happen to see. im not a real photographer though.  Just because I like photography doesn't mean I have to love every single aspect of it. I like to ski downhill but I never liked to ski cross-country. diffrent things for diffrent people.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 6, 2012)

paigew said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > The key to finding great stuff on instagram is to find people who create fantastic art and check out who they are following.  Keep doing this and you will find thousands of great artists out there.
> ...



No.

It is another medium for sharing ones work(flickr, 500px, photobucket, facebook, etc, etc etc,).

The user defines what the site is used for, not the ones who created it.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 6, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> I don't much care for it just mostly because of the majority of the stuff I happen to see. im not a real photographer though.  Just because I like photography doesn't mean I have to love every single aspect of it. I like to ski downhill but I never liked to ski cross-country. diffrent things for diffrent people.



Yes, at first glance but if you dive deeper and search around you can find gold and create a mobile gallery for checking out art wherever you are.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 6, 2012)

jake337 said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > jake337 said:
> ...



Sort of agree and sort of disagree.  If that was purely true, then you'd be allowed to upload to it from something other than a smartphone.  As I understand it, the only way to get shots to it from something other than a cellphone now is to save those pictures to your phone.  This is done specifically on purpose to maintain the 'purity of the medium' and encourage users to only use their cellphones.  Plus, the community around the site highly discourages using non smartphone photos.  

Sure, you can post photos taken on any camera, but the other poster asked if it was considered cheating, and by and large the community that creates the norms for instagram does consider it cheating.  Whether you care what other people think is up to you entirely, obviously.  But cheating is a concept that only makes sense when you consider other people in a community, thus the user his or herself can't define what cheating is, only a community can.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 6, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > paigew said:
> ...




Cheating?  I was not aware Instagram was a competition.  I also could care less what others say or do.  Most who post with cellphones and other cameras make note of it in their description.  I'm sure that "group" that defines it as cheating is very small compared to the sum of all users.  Also if they are so worried about "purity of a medium" then the are already lost as the medium which an image, or any piece of art, is created is irrelevant. 

So what about all the artists who use paint, charcoal  oils, etc.  I wonder if they consider them cheaters because their art isn't even photographic.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Nov 6, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> ...  It's sorta like facebook, but without as much idiocy and pictures.  Sure, some are bad, but have you seen my uncle larry's political rants on facebook?  I'll take an overprocessed filtered image of somebody's food over that any day.


I like it because I stay in touch with family and friends without using FB and the occasional great shot is posted.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 6, 2012)

jake337 said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > jake337 said:
> ...



I guess it depends on how you count.  Most of the users couldn't care either way, because they're simply posting duckfaces and food shots.  The 'serious photographers' on instagram tend to view it as a medium dedicated to cell phone cameras.  There are plenty of venues to post shots on a dSLR.  They view instagram as a place to post pictures made on smartphones.  I don't know that cheating is purely the right word, but it is certainly viewed as not what instagram is for.  I don't particularly care for the strict version that people on there stick by, but I'm just saying that the most active, and creative, instagrammers view it as primarily for cell phones, and any time you post something that isn't on a cell phone, they ask that you clearly label it as such.  

They view it as imagining there was a photogallery devoted to Leica cameras and coming in there and posting shots from a Nikon.  Or a gallery devoted to scanned film and posting an image that was only ever digital.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 6, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon said:
> ...




I understand what you're saying.  I just don't care what they think!  I like to see great art.  At the end of the day the medium is irrelevant.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 6, 2012)

jake337 said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > jake337 said:
> ...



I agree.  I think part of the issue is that they never really envisioned instagram getting as big as it has.  It is much like when twitter blew up, there was a big debate as to whether 140 characters defined the medium or was just a needless limitation from the legacy system that twitter was built around involving text messaging.  

I also sort of understand the people who view the forced limitations of instagram as a creative challenge that is the whole point of instagram, ie using a smartphone camera and square crop and seeing what you can do with that.  

I don't really know which view is more right or wrong, I think both views of what instagram is or should be have their merits.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 6, 2012)

jake337 said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > I don't much care for it just mostly because of the majority of the stuff I happen to see. im not a real photographer though. Just because I like photography doesn't mean I have to love every single aspect of it. I like to ski downhill but I never liked to ski cross-country. diffrent things for diffrent people.
> ...




Im sure if i dug deeper i could find some things I like. but we only have so much time in the day to spend on things and i just have a lot of other avenues to spend my time on rather then wade thru things to try and find something that appeals to me.


----------



## paigew (Nov 6, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> I guess it depends on how you count.  Most of the users couldn't care either way, because they're simply posting duckfaces and food shots.  The 'serious photographers' on instagram tend to view it as a medium dedicated to cell phone cameras.  There are plenty of venues to post shots on a dSLR.  They view instagram as a place to post pictures made on smartphones.  I don't know that cheating is purely the right word, but it is certainly viewed as not what instagram is for.  I don't particularly care for the strict version that people on there stick by, but I'm just saying that the most active, and creative, instagrammers view it as primarily for cell phones, and any time you post something that isn't on a cell phone, they ask that you clearly label it as such.
> 
> They view it as imagining there was a photogallery devoted to Leica cameras and coming in there and posting shots from a Nikon.  Or a gallery devoted to scanned film and posting an image that was only ever digital.



This is how I see it. IMO instagram is for cell phone pics! show us what you got...a good photographer can take a good photograph with anything right? Instagram shows that off  Not that I get mad if/when I see dslr shots, I just think they missed the point and it isn't 'fair' to compare their profiles with the majority of instagram users (who make 'art' using a cell phone camera). Of course those users have awesome photos...they used an awesome camera!


----------



## jake337 (Nov 7, 2012)

paigew said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it depends on how you count.  Most of the users couldn't care either way, because they're simply posting duckfaces and food shots.  The 'serious photographers' on instagram tend to view it as a medium dedicated to cell phone cameras.  There are plenty of venues to post shots on a dSLR.  They view instagram as a place to post pictures made on smartphones.  I don't know that cheating is purely the right word, but it is certainly viewed as not what instagram is for.  I don't particularly care for the strict version that people on there stick by, but I'm just saying that the most active, and creative, instagrammers view it as primarily for cell phones, and any time you post something that isn't on a cell phone, they ask that you clearly label it as such.
> ...




And some one still has the notion it is the camera not the photographer.  It is the other way around remember? Can you actually tell if a image on instagram was created with a DSLR or cell phone?  That is highly dependent on how new of a cell phone an individual has.  Some users show great work with a cell phone, pin hole camrea, dslr, slr, paint brush, spray paint, etc.  The medium is irrelevant for an image to be great.  

I think you missed my point.

But I guess I'm the only one who doesn't care what medium was used to create an image.  I don't compare one user to the next.  Either what they create is good or isn't, the medium has no relevance there.  

I like to look at art.


----------



## paigew (Nov 7, 2012)

jake337 said:


> And some one still has the notion it is the camera not the photographer.  It is the other way around remember? Can you actually tell if a image on instagram was created with a DSLR or cell phone?  That is highly dependent on how new of a cell phone an individual has.  Some users show great work with a cell phone, pin hole camrea, dslr, slr, paint brush, spray paint, etc.  The medium is irrelevant for an image to be great.
> 
> I think you missed my point.
> 
> ...



Yeah for SURE you can tell a difference dslr vs cell phone! Especially in the links you provided (slow shutterspeed pics). I am in no way arguing medium choice plays a role in deciding its greatness. Just that it doesn't fit in with the norm of instagram pics. A great photo is a great photo, period. Which is the point of instagram. You can take a great photo with your cell phone...(re: instagram)! Instagram is like a category of art/photography specifically dedicated to iphonography.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 7, 2012)

People feel threatened by things that they perceive as reducing their value and granting that value too easily to others who haven't worked as hard to achieve it, whether that value transition is real or entirely imagined.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 7, 2012)

jake337 said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon said:
> ...



So, you'd be perfectly fine if people started posting paintings, sketches, cartoons, etc in the galleries here?


----------



## jake337 (Nov 7, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > paigew said:
> ...



They already have and yes I would be perfectly fine with it.  I even think someone sketched a picture of me!  Although this is a forum and there could be a sub-forum for painting.  Instagram is not a forum with separate areas for posting certain kinds of work.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...time-get-some-fun-out-well-3.html#post2667664


----------



## ceejtank (Nov 7, 2012)

Derrel said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > I hate it because everyone who i know who uses it takes stupid pictures with it. I bet 90% of the pics on instagram are of food. Who cares what you had for breakfast. Want to know what I care less about? How your breakfast looks with a yellow grainy filter applied to it. What annoys me is I think people take more photos than they should with it because they think adding a filter suddenly makes a subject interesting. Granted if it was used "properly" to "enhance" actual good subject matter, and the filter was properly selected for a purpose, not just because its different, then maybe it could be ok.
> ...




Has nothing to do with me having a canon... has to do with every instagram user I personally know is a moron.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 11, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > >>SNIP>>>ight now my weapon of choice is the EOS Elan 7NE w/ the 40 pancake..
> ...



LOL 35 waffle!


----------



## Forkie (Nov 12, 2012)

I know a couple of old-timer professional wedding photographers who have been in the business for 30+ years and they often use Instagram for their blogs/social networking instead of putting their high quality shots on websites that compress them to hell.  

They also use them whilst out and about and post shots to their blogs to keep them current if they don't want to put wedding or other paid work on their blogs for whatever reason.


----------



## tlamour (Nov 12, 2012)

instagram is great. check me out Tristanlamour


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2012)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> So, you'd be perfectly fine if people started posting paintings, sketches, cartoons, etc in the galleries here?



I'm up for some '*figure study' drawings*....and some clever,witty cartoons as least as funny as those _The New Yorker_ ones would also be awesome too.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Sw1tchFX said:
> ...



Hey....don't laugh... at f/6:30 or f/7:30 or even as late as f/11:00 the waffle kicks a$$, dude. And...when your eyes are half-open, really early in the AM, like at f/2:00, the waffle is rippin' good!


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Hey....don't laugh... at f/6:30 or f/7:30 or even as late as f/11:00 the waffle kicks a$$, dude. And...when your eyes are half-open, really early in the AM, like at f/2:00, the waffle is rippin' good!



IHOP is better.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waffle House has sexier waitresses...


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 12, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Waffle House has sexier waitresses...



I use to be a waiter at the Waffle House in Denham Springs, Louisiana (and a few other locations in Louisiana) for 1.5 years. There are some sexy waitresses, but they are amazingly very few and obnoxiously far between.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 14, 2012)

Derrel said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


LOL I _really_ hope you're not talking about the hotcake house on powell, you know.. next to lucky devil?


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 14, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Waffle House has sexier waitresses...



I don't know man. 

I went to one right by a hotel I was staying at and she had a mustache.

And not a wispy, girly, "au naturale is sexy" mustache. It was a STACHE.


----------



## Dikkie (Nov 28, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > maybe for the same reason that a real driver prefers a manual transmission?
> ...



Move to Europe, where automatic cars are a minority. 

It's like guitars for the left-handed.... less in stock.


----------



## Dikkie (Nov 28, 2012)

my instagram has good natural bokeh.
it's 'nervous' bokeh, though


----------



## SensePhoto (Nov 28, 2012)

lol at what point does one consider themselves a REAL Photographer. I believe its an ongoing learning curve and we just get better with age like a good wine.


----------



## DirtySocks85 (Nov 30, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> I hate it because everyone who i know who uses it takes stupid pictures with it. I bet 90% of the pics on instagram are of food. Who cares what you had for breakfast. Want to know what I care less about? How your breakfast looks with a yellow grainy filter applied to it. What annoys me is I think people take more photos than they should with it because they think adding a filter suddenly makes a subject interesting. Granted if it was used "properly" to "enhance" actual good subject matter, and the filter was properly selected for a purpose, not just because its different, then maybe it could be ok.
> 
> Also - they use wayyyy too many yellow filters. Makes everyone look like they have jaundice.
> 
> ...


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Instagram? Most of the photos are poorly done, and making them yellow and soft (or whatever) doesn't improve them... no matter what all of the Instagram lovers think.


----------



## Tee (Nov 30, 2012)

It's a fun social app like Facebook. I don't go there for inspiration but occasionally the photographers I follow put up some really good stuff.


----------



## gconnoyer (Nov 30, 2012)

Tee said:


> It's a fun social app like Facebook. I don't go there for inspiration but occasionally the photographers I follow put up some really good stuff.



This. 100%


----------



## InsertDialogueHere (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree with what you said about using apps as a means of practice. And as far as "taking the skill and effort out of photography", who really cares so long you have fun with it and it makes you want to take more photos. 
Imo technical aspects are overrated, photography is supposed to be fun and anything that makes it less fun isn't worth it.


----------



## OrbitalJosh (Dec 5, 2012)

Because it takes absolutely NO skill. And then you get all these poser 'photographers' claiming to be taking these good photographs. All you do it press a button. Where's the skill in that?


----------



## boborone (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## fractionofasecond (Dec 5, 2012)

All Instagram photographers are professionals.  End of story.


----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 5, 2012)

I dont hate it, but i do have a few pet peeves about it, well more really the people (that i know at least) who use it, innapropriate use of filters for example, sepia tones added to modern products, tilt shift filters that just dont work and polaroid fuzziness added to every picture they take... Its just not cool.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 23, 2013)

eel.kismet said:


> Do they really hate it? like a lot? I don't think they really hate it. I think some pictures uploaded in Instagram are from DSLRs. Well, instagram is a social app where you can share photos, your moments. whether it's taken from DSLR or ipad. whatever.



actually.. yes... many of us hate it! Taking marginal phone photos... and then applying ugly filters to them? What is the point? Social crap? Oh.. well, I am pretty anti-social, maybe that explains it! 

(Dang Spammers... opening Zombie Threads...arrgghh!)


----------



## amolitor (Sep 23, 2013)

ZOMBIE THREAD. RARRRRRR.


----------



## KmH (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is a new reason - Retailers Use Social Network Pictures | Adweek


----------



## amolitor (Sep 23, 2013)

What? That's like FREE EXPOSURE!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 23, 2013)

amolitor said:


> What? That's like FREE EXPOSURE!



Looks more like image theft to me!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2013)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Looks more like image theft to me!



Uh...no, it's not theft.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 23, 2013)

Wouldn't be theft if users have agreed to the Terms when they signed up, and if the Terms include something to the effect that users retain ownership of their photos BUT... the company can use, modify, distribute etc. etc. the users' submitted images and/or information. 

If users agree to allow usage then that agreement may allow websites to sell users' information to third parties.

That's why I don't use Instagram.


----------



## StoneCrazy (Sep 24, 2013)

Because they're pretentious.  Also, they're probably the type who would spend a lot of money on equipment and still produce a mediocre pic.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 24, 2013)

StoneCrazy said:


> Because they're pretentious.  Also, they're probably the type who would spend a lot of money on equipment and still produce a mediocre pic.



Guess that is better than turning out mediocre pics with cheap gear and blogging about them!   I know several people that do that!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 25, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> too many "real" photographers are overly concerned about what other photographers(?) are doing/using/charging.



Like!

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 25, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> There are a lot of people like that, constantly looking for something to complain about.  All they have to do is get married and they'll never waste time looking again.



Just read this to my wife.  Major laughs!!!

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## amolitor (Sep 25, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> StoneCrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Because they're pretentious.  Also, they're probably the type who would spend a lot of money on equipment and still produce a mediocre pic.
> ...



What is your obsession with blogging, anyways? I don't understand. This isn't even personal, because I know you're _not_ talking about me here, since I never blog about my pictures.


----------



## StoneCrazy (Sep 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> StoneCrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Because they're pretentious.  Also, they're probably the type who would spend a lot of money on equipment and still produce a mediocre pic.
> ...



Exactly what are you trying to say?


----------

